# Another DEBANDER GOOSE CALL GIVEAWAY!!!



## administrator

Nodak Outdoors has launched a new portion of the site, to help goose callers sharpen their skills on a short reed. More details are available at Goose Calling Tips. And the sponsor, Debander Custom Goose Calls is giving away a free goose call!

You must be a member or a guest of Nodak Outdoors to sign up. For new users, click here to sign up for a free guest membership.

*To enter your name in the drawing, simply reply to this post!*

We're going to pick 10 finalists out of a hat, than let the final closing of the NASDAQ pick the winner the day of the finals (final "cent" digit).










Good luck!


----------



## Nick Roehl

Hook me up. I need a goose call.
Thanks :beer:


----------



## muskat

Toss my name in. :beer:


----------



## Slider_01

I'll take some of that action.

Slider_01 :beer:


----------



## Goosethumper

Thanks for the opportunity, count me in!


----------



## KEN W

Sign me up!!!


----------



## Marc2B

Put my name in the hat please. I need all the help I can get when it comes to calling honkers. 
Mark


----------



## Red Dog

I'm in. :lol:


----------



## Rick Davis

sign me up I can always use a new call


----------



## mallard

You can throw my name into the hat also.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

sure, what the heck.


----------



## redlabel

Please sign me up as well.


----------



## Scraper

I am in need of a new goose call. The only response I got from a goose this year was a flare, I have that note mastered whatever it is.


----------



## tealtamer

put me in and thanks


----------



## Field Hunter

Put me in.


----------



## Decoyer

Me too!


----------



## Qwack

Enter me pls--BTW, who says this state needs the Powerball??


----------



## GooseBuster3

I guess i could use another call!!, put me in


----------



## foxred

Add me to the drawing too!!!


----------



## Maverick

What the hell throw me in to Chris!!!

Lord a Mercy!


----------



## duckenemy#1

I could use a new goose call! :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave

Please throw my name in the hat.

Thanks


----------



## fishhook

put me in to if you would....could use a good call :huh:


----------



## boozer

count me in on the free goose call!!!!
Shoot straight!!!
Boozer


----------



## planman

Been checking your site for the last couple of weeks. Thought it was time to join. The free Goose call is as good a reason as any.

Planman


----------



## Doug Panchot

Chris,

Sign me up.


----------



## jlbutler

count me in on the drawing jlbutler


----------



## tsodak

well duh!!!! lemmee in!!!!


----------



## wihunter

Put me in also maybe it will help me this year :beer:


----------



## NDMALLARD

I want in!!!!!!!!


----------



## rburt

DITTO


----------



## TBLACKDUALTEMP

U bet I could use a goose call. Honk! Honk! Honk! That has been my call.

Good Luck to the rest of the contenders.


----------



## bowslay

Sound good, put me in the drawing

thanks, Gregg Larson


----------



## rayjay

Chris
Sign me up


----------



## Wood Duck

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## Miller

Nice sounding call, put me in.


----------



## dropanchor

we have a cooouple geese around so maybe I'll take a shot.

thanks. 8)


----------



## Dave P

sign me up for the call give away


----------



## bioman

Sign me up, maybe the second time is my charm!


----------



## dep6

Please enter my name in for the goose call, Thank You!!


----------



## mnducker

pick me, pick me, pick me...........
AL


----------



## Blake Hermel

i am in


----------



## zettler

Thanks for the opportunity to win. As I hope to be in Fargo next Saturday (19th), it looks lik I will miss seeing you Chris. Hopefully, we can get togeher later on.

Bob


----------



## hunter

Throw me in for the goose call! :sniper:


----------



## Hoggr

please throw my name in, nice looking call. Thanks


----------



## Matt Jones

Put my name in the hat 'Yo!!!


----------



## J.D.

Looks Great! Sign me up.


----------



## gandergrinder

Put me in please.


----------



## guppy

sign me up


----------



## shotgunner

Sweet deal. Sign me up.


----------



## Styx

I'd love to try a Debander call!


----------



## sparkymn1

:withstupid: Hey man count me in.


----------



## boozer

Please enter me in the free goose cll give away.

Thanks, Boozer


----------



## crete

*  Count me in*


----------



## muzzy

Throw my name in the hat


----------



## walleen

yes i would be glad to except this goose call .Thank you!


----------



## Dolphin13

Please add my name. Thanks for the give-a-way.


----------



## MNhunter

Im in...... :beer:


----------



## mpclancy2

I'd like to be entered into the drawing please...Thank you...Good hunting...Clancy :sniper:


----------



## BoBackwater

Me too or am I to late? Oh hell just send me the call.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Thanks for the chance Chris, wouldn't mind having one of them on my lanyard.  Throw me in their please. Thanks Again


----------



## boozer

When is the drawing for the Goose call?

Shoot straight!!!!!!


----------



## cdog

Hook me up! Awesome web sight!

Thanks, Calvin :beer:


----------



## cdog

Hook me up! Killer site....

Thanks, calvin :beer: :beer:


----------



## scott

what the heck


----------



## Fetch

I'm in - is it a canada or SOB call - I need Speckle belly lessons too


----------



## Quack Kills

Count me in.


----------



## Metalman

Put me in! :beer:


----------



## mightiesthunter

Please add me.


----------



## qwert

Put me in


----------



## woody

Need one bad....hook me up.


----------



## administrator

Signup is over.

Here are the 10 drawn winners:

muskat - 1
goosethumper - 2
Metalman - 3
scraper - 4 
SiouxperDave - 5
tsodak - 6
dropanchor - 7
Matt Jones - 8
SparkyMN1 - 9
guppy - 0

We will let the closing of the NASDAQ on Tuesday, October 29th decide the winner. If your number is the final cent of the NASDAQ, you win!

Good Luck to the finalists!

:beer:


----------

